# Help



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

How old is your battery?

If it’s the original factory battery, you’re definitely due so that’s a good place to start.


----------



## Jennitran (Jul 14, 2019)

Haleyjoeh said:


> Please forgive me if I am putting this is the wrong thread group. I’ve noticed with my 2012 Cruze I have been having to hold down the button a little longer to start it. But one day I’m driving and notice and awful smell and I get home that night, lift the hood, and see smoke is coming from the battery. The next day we realize my boyfriends idiot friend hooked up subs wrong, so we just took them out and figured it had shorted the battery or something. Nothing is smoking anymore, but you do have to jump it every time to start it. When it is started and running you will be driving and everything will just shut off and start back up again. The ac will turn off and on, the lights will turn off and on, and the hazard lights will sometimes randomly turn on. And then when you eventually turn off the car, that’s it, everything turns off. No lights on, no radio stays on, you can’t even use the key fob to lock it. We’ve had a couple people look at it and say the battery is fine and the alternator is fine. But today someone said we just need a new battery. Which I do believe that but then someone else suggested the voltage regulator is bad. Now im at a loss and don’t know what’s wrong. Sorry for the lengthy post, I just wanted to put everything that’s gone wrong in here for a better understanding. if you concern about the other issues of your car, visit autoguysland for more info.


It may be screws or bolts that connect the ports to the cables can become loose and the connection breaks because no power will going from battery to starter. It is also blown main fuse, corroded battery connections, or other wiring issues. You can look at this before deciding to replace new battery.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

Go to auto zone or advanced auto and asked them to test your battery. Load testing should tell you if its bad or not.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Either you've got a battery drain when the car isn't running causing the battery to go dead. 

Or the battery got smoked. 
Could be time for a new battery.


----------

